# Your 2017 UGA Predictions



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

App St. - W

Noder Dane - L

Samford - W

M. St - W/L (It could go either way)

Volsux - L

Vandy - W

Big Mo - L

Gators - L

USCe - W

The Barn - L

KY - W

Jackets - W

That's 7-5 or 6-6 depending on the M St. game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2017)

dogs go 15-0 and win it all this year.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs go 15-0 and win it all this year.



Why not


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2017)

Dogs win it all


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 3, 2017)

Larry Musnon said:


> App St. - W
> 
> Noder Dane - L
> 
> ...



Sounds about right. Although I think App State takes us behind the woodshed in a brutal opening day loss between the hedges, which our season goes down hill from there. Chaney gets fired after game 8 of the season, too. Bobo finally comes back home for the 2018 season and all is good. Dawgs win it all in 2018 and continue to dominate for several more years. SEC and NC titles are about to be brought home to Athens, but we will have to take our lumps again this year. 

Boys, Kirby is making UGA football great again! Just be patient! 

GO DAWGS SEEING THE FUTURE!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2017)

App St. - W

Noder Dane - L

Samford - W

M. St - W

Volsux - L

Vandy - W

Big Mo - W

Gators - L

USCe - W

The Barn - L

KY - W

Jackets - W

8 and 4 According to way the ball bounces this could be 9 and 3 or 7 and 5.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2017)

11-1


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 3, 2017)

App St. - W

Noder Dane - W

Samford - W

M. St - W

Volsux - L

Vandy - W

Big Mo - W

Gators - W

USCe - W

The Barn - L

KY - W

Jackets - W


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2017)

App St. - W

Noder Dane - L

Samford - W

M. St - W/L (It could go either way)

Volsux - W

Vandy - W

Big Mo - W

Gators - W/L but I think our defense stiffens this year

USCe - W

The Barn - L

KY - W

Jackets - W


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

Anything less than a SEC east championship will be a major disappointment.  Other than occurring a rash of key injuries, if we don't win the east, it will mean 1) the O-line still sux, 2) Eason did not improve, and 3)Kirby still cant coach.  Now, before you say I'm overly optimistic, wait and see who the writers and coaches pick to win the east.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2017)

I just don't think we can expect the freshmen Ol's to step in day one and play SEC caliber ball. It will take them a few games to gel, and that makes it harder on Eason and the RB's.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I just don't think we can expect the freshmen Ol's to step in day one and play SEC caliber ball. It will take them a few games to gel, and that makes it harder on Eason and the RB's.



Year 3 will the year. I think if all the recruits live up to the hype and only if Kirby and this staff prove they can coach. Both of those have yet to be proved. On paper it looks good let's see how it translates  to the field. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 4, 2017)

I see 9-3 or 10-2, with losses to Auburn and Florida, and possibly Miss. St. will have Fitzgerald with a year of experience and can be a game changer.  The halfbacks will beat the hunchbacks.  There is no reason UGA should lose more than 3 games with the returning talent just at QB and RB.  Javon Wims will have a monster year and so will Nauta.  Holloman will see playing time as a true freshman and Godwin and Hardman will get their hands on the ball more as returners with McKenzie gone.   The defensive line can either be really good or elite, depending on whether or not Trent Thompson is back.  I look for Lorenzo Carter to be an absolute terror on defense, as he came on strong at the end of last year and ditto for Davin Bellamy.  UGA is loaded at ILB.  The offensive line will get much bigger with Soloman Kindley pushing for a starting job and Ben Cleveland right there with him with a year under their belt.  Hayes and Wilson are better tackle prospects than anyone UGA had on the roster last year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 5, 2017)

Depends on how the Dogs utilize Mecole


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 5, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Year 3 will the year. I think if all the recruits live up to the hype and only if Kirby and this staff prove they can coach. Both of those have yet to be proved. On paper it looks good let's see how it translates  to the field. Go Dawgs!



nope. dawgs win it all this year and eason gets the heisman. hater.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 5, 2017)

Y'all are way more sanguine than I. The Dawgs will show improvements on both sides of the ball especially defense but the big gaping hole is the O line. I just don't think you can plug in frosh from the get go and expect good results. It will take 5 or 6 games for them just to learn the game.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 5, 2017)

No idea,none....

Chaney is the issue, that's my thinking.

Uga has some great talent and better put it all to use this year!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Mar 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The Barn - L



After last year, I am not sure we can ever beat you guys again.   It should always be a W against us until we can actually win


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> App St. - W
> 
> Noder Dane - W
> 
> ...



I fixed it for you!! 

Great prediction!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I fixed it for you!!
> 
> Great prediction!



yep. time for elfiiiiiii to get with the program.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 6, 2017)

This scenario has become so common for UGA did it can almost be used as a prediction:
-Begin the year with great potential and a high ranking amongst the top ten teams. 
-Lose key players to injuries and suspensions early in the year.
-Lose a couple of key games unexpectedly. 
-Steady slide down the rankings... 
I wish this wouldn't be the case for once.
 Go dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 6, 2017)

go dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs



Nice Avatar!! 

Long Live ODR!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 6, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> After last year, I am not sure we can ever beat you guys again.   It should always be a W against us until we can actually win



UGA and Auburn have a bad habit of ruining each other's stellar seasons. History is chock full of games one side or the other should have won in a walk over but they didn't. That's what makes the rivalry so interesting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> UGA and Auburn have a bad habit of ruining each other's stellar seasons. History is chock full of games one side or the other should have won in a walk over but they didn't. That's what makes the rivalry so interesting.



And taking the steam out of their sails last year was AWESOME!


----------



## bsanders (Mar 7, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I fixed it for you!!
> 
> Great prediction!



Thats my thoughts!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2017)

bsanders said:


> Thats my thoughts!!



Yeah, too many pessimist's in here...


----------



## scooty006 (Mar 9, 2017)

2017 prediction:  Dawgs win their 3rd consecutive Rainy Day Fund Championship according to ADGM


----------



## riprap (Mar 10, 2017)

11-1.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Rip, you don't believe that. You got them mixed up with Bama.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2017)

10.5-2.5 is mine.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 10, 2017)

riprap said:


> 11-1.



Just win!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 12, 2017)

DAWGS win it all






Maybe


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 12, 2017)

Our O line is going to be significantly better partly due to our 2nd year O Line Coach and Coordinator improving, too. 
I hear of Chubb's work out regime snatching 365lbs over his head easily and doing squats with 500lbs, I think he quietly brings amazing leadership. Sony Michele is also and equally a tremendous talent who should be on the field with Chubb continuously. Sony should score early and often with his speed and power. We have some tall receivers coming in plus a super soph TE in Nata. With our Defense I like the young nucleus of 2nd and 3rd year lineman and if Trent T. returns we should be real tough vs the run. I hope we can improve at Will and Sam backers. We have a good group of DB's, too. I see Ga at 10-2.  Can't wait to beat the snot outta a few rivals, either.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 12, 2017)

If we suck again this year, just remember to stay positive! There's always next year, and the year after that, and so on, and so on.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 13, 2017)

Go dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope Wims sees more looks his way. I felt he came on strong mid-season onward. Not the fastest guy but a big target


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 13, 2017)

dawgs undefeated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> I predict I will bad mouth the Dawgs every chance I get...



I agree!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree!!



And when the Dawgs do something good he'll jump on that bandwagon and start screaming Go Dawgs!!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 15, 2017)

but at least I won't support a pot head.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh wait, I forgot a true fan gets on GOn and praises the dawgs even when they lose to Tennessee, or Vandy. Cause everyone knows that real fans are blind to their teams mediocrity. real fans live in a fantasy world.  

I don't pretend the dawgs are the best team on the field, I don't make excuses for losing to Vandy. I will always call it the way I see it. If others want to pretend otherwise then all I can say is 'you go girls".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 16, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> but at least I won't support a pot head.



Just win baby! You'll get on the train.. You did it in the early Richt era..


----------



## Showtime (Mar 16, 2017)

I think 10-2, but they still don't get out of the Swamp with a W. I put an L on the TN game because they've had terrible luck VS Ten the last 2 years. Maybe 3rd time is a charm?

That said, they could just as easily lose the ND, Mizz, and AU games and go 7-5 again. Really hard to call it with such a young offensive line coming in. The biggest concern IMO is who will play center. 

App St. - W
ND - W
Samford - W
M. St - W
TN - L
Vandy - W
Mizz - W
Gators - L
USCe - W
AU - W
KY - W
Jackets - W


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 16, 2017)

I want to get to August(suspensions, injurys, spring practice, etc) before making a prediction. SO many things can happen before now and then


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> but at least I won't support a pot head.



i do. ridley should be allowed to smoke mj all he wants. dogs win it all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2017)

Showtime said:


> I think 10-2, but they still don't get out of the Swamp with a W. I put an L on the TN game because they've had terrible luck VS Ten the last 2 years. Maybe 3rd time is a charm?
> 
> That said, they could just as easily lose the ND, Mizz, and AU games and go 7-5 again. Really hard to call it with such a young offensive line coming in. The biggest concern IMO is who will play center.
> 
> ...



awesome pic


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2017)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I want to get to August(suspensions, injurys, spring practice, etc) before making a prediction. SO many things can happen before now and then



I want to wait until late November to make a truly accurate prediction.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 19, 2017)

Showtime said:


> I think 10-2, but they still don't get out of the Swamp with a W. I put an L on the TN game because they've had terrible luck VS Ten the last 2 years. Maybe 3rd time is a charm?
> 
> That said, they could just as easily lose the ND, Mizz, and AU games and go 7-5 again. Really hard to call it with such a young offensive line coming in. The biggest concern IMO is who will play center.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this.  You can't make it through the SEC with no o line.  That's not a fresh, sophomore position. It's one the requires great strength, technique, discipline, smarts and sound fundamentals. Unless you've got Berry Sanders,  it's going to be hard to run. They can't buy the qb much time and you can't  throw the defense off balance because you can't really get either the run,  or pass game going. I know Appy has a lot of upper classmen that will be gone,  but that still a game I wouldn't guarantee a win. 6 win minimum.  8 possibly 9 being the ceiling.  The god news is,  in 2-3 years your o line should be good with all the experience. We SHOULD reap those rewards this season. The past 8 years or so,  5-6 was spent like this.  If not for Dobbs, it would have been worse.  Worley got ate alive


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

Buck you are right out o-line freshmen are not gonna show up in September and dominate anybody. This aint high school no more.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 20, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Buck you are right out o-line freshmen are not gonna show up in September and dominate anybody. This aint high school no more.



You just bummed me out even more Charlie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pretty much this.  You can't make it through the SEC with no o line.  That's not a fresh, sophomore position. It's one the requires great strength, technique, discipline, smarts and sound fundamentals. Unless you've got Berry Sanders,  it's going to be hard to run. They can't buy the qb much time and you can't  throw the defense off balance because you can't really get either the run,  or pass game going. I know Appy has a lot of upper classmen that will be gone,  but that still a game I wouldn't guarantee a win. 6 win minimum.  8 possibly 9 being the ceiling.  The god news is,  in 2-3 years your o line should be good with all the experience. We SHOULD reap those rewards this season. The past 8 years or so,  5-6 was spent like this.  If not for Dobbs, it would have been worse.  Worley got ate alive



And there he goes again with App State.. 

You just can't make this stuff up..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 20, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> And there he goes again with App State..
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up..



They are better than what you want to give them credit for.  Besides,  yall struggled with Nichols St dude.

Scott Satterfield is a pretty good coach,  you will soon find out


----------



## Coenen (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They are better than what you want to give them credit for.  Besides,  yall struggled with Nichols St dude.
> 
> Scott Satterfield is a pretty good coach,  you will soon find out



Or maybe the Vols aren't that good?

How was your App State and Miami prediction? Before the Vols  played them you said this



> "I suspect a score of something like 62-20 with Appy scoring late on 2nd and 3rd string D."



But NOW App State is a solid team.. 

Years of being a dumpster diving team has got your head all messed up and you don't know which way is up..

I tell ya what, I'll make you an avatar bet right now. UGA beats App State and doesn't have to go into overtime to do it (unlike the Vols). If UGA loses, I'll wear your Avatar for 3 months and if UGA wins you wear one of my choosing for 3 months. Deal? How about you put your Avatar where your mouth is?


----------



## riprap (Mar 21, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Just win!



We are building for that multi championship run. Tell Charlie to clear the yeti and roostertail stickers off the back glass. Make room for G's and championship year. 1980, 2017-...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2017)

riprap said:


> We are building for that multi championship run. Tell Charlie to clear the yeti and roostertail stickers off the back glass. Make room for G's and championship year. 1980, 2017-...



And it is going to be an EPIC run.. It'll make Saban's tenure at Bama like it never happened.. It's gonna be YUGE!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 21, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or maybe the Vols aren't that good?
> 
> How was your App State and Miami prediction? Before the Vols  played them you said this
> 
> ...



Yes I did say that,  but I didn't know our game plan was not to do what we do.  That was not our offense.  Everyone knew that.  I guess by your thoughts.  Appy  could have beat UGA, UF, VT, A&M?  Since we struggled so bad.  Most every coach plays lower teams Vanilla. We had a huge game the following week against VT in front of the biggest crowd to ever watch a fb game. You don't want to show your hand in the first game.  Everyone knew we needed a passing attack to win the east.  Unless you live under a rock,  it was clear what was going on.  Should we have killed them?  Yes and more than likely with our normal scheme we would have.  Yall sure couldn't stop it.  VT, fla and Atm couldn't. You sure don't beat teams like that and lose to Vandy and SC unless....... Wait for it.  Your whole freaking d is obliterated. Guess what.  8 of those guys are still injured heading into spring and a few may not be ready for the first half of the season.  Let's see how Yall fair with your freshman o line.  Then not complain and day or didn't cost you half the losses you'll get. 



I'll consider your bet,  but let me look at their depth chart, because like I said, they lost a lot of upper classmen. Including a stud RB who's heading to the NFL. Last year's team would have beaten yall. No doubt about it.  LA Lafayette yall allowed 21 points.  Appy shut them out. GA southern yall went to OT with the year before.  Appy got them 34-10. Yall struggled with Missouri and Nichols man.  No doubt they beat yall with the same team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes I did say that,  but I didn't know our game plan was not to do what we do.  That was not our offense.  Everyone knew that.  I guess by your thoughts.  Appy  could have beat UGA, UF, VT, A&M?  Since we struggled so bad.  Most every coach plays lower teams Vanilla. We had a huge game the following week against VT in front of the biggest crowd to ever watch a fb game. You don't want to show your hand in the first game.  Everyone knew we needed a passing attack to win the east.  Unless you live under a rock,  it was clear what was going on.  Should we have killed them?  Yes and more than likely with our normal scheme we would have.  Yall sure couldn't stop it.  VT, fla and Atm couldn't. You sure don't beat teams like that and lose to Vandy and SC unless....... Wait for it.  Your whole freaking d is obliterated. Guess what.  8 of those guys are still injured heading into spring and a few may not be ready for the first half of the season.  Let's see how Yall fair with your freshman o line.  Then not complain and day or didn't cost you half the losses you'll get.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider your bet,  but let me look at their depth chart, because like I said, they lost a lot of upper classmen. Including a stud RB who's heading to the NFL. Last year's team would have beaten yall. No doubt about it.  LA Lafayette yall allowed 21 points.  Appy shut them out. GA southern yall went to OT with the year before.  Appy got them 34-10. Yall struggled with Missouri and Nichols man.  No doubt they beat yall with the same team.



Still yapping Vanilla... UT is the Manilla In Vanilla... 

Let me know when you want to step up to the plate. Until then, keep your "Vanilla" predictions to yourself... You are batting like a .075... 

Blah... Blah... Blah...... You talk a lot of junk but it's never right. You bring up this game and that game and give your thoughts and predictions and they are WRONG! Would you like me to quote all of your trash talk? I've already done it a few dozen times...

Let me know when you want to run your stats... The same ones that had UT winning by 40 against App State and had you winning the East and beating Bama...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 22, 2017)

OMG someone predicted a game wrong?  Your kidding me see the 18 million that signed up for ESPN tourney bracket.  You know how many were still there 18!

Father forgive me.  I didn't know our game plan was not to play UT football and try to work on Dobbs passing game against appy. Forgive me,  Lord in thinking that since we competed and beat teams if higher caliber,  greater coaches and athletes,  that I thought we could walk through Nov. With our 3rd string d line and LBs. Forgive me for such Foolishness 


UT would have been in there if not fit the injuries. You know it and the whole world knows it.  You can't compete in the SEC on 3rd string,  new system, playing odd formations. Much less with Bama after the schedule we had. Get over yourself


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 22, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> OMG someone predicted a game wrong?  Your kidding me see the 18 million that signed up for ESPN tourney bracket.  You know how many were still there 18!
> 
> Father forgive me.  I didn't know our game plan was not to play UT football and try to work on Dobbs passing game against appy. Forgive me,  Lord in thinking that since we competed and beat teams if higher caliber,  greater coaches and athletes,  that I thought we could walk through Nov. With our 3rd string d line and LBs. Forgive me for such Foolishness
> 
> ...




You think you were wrong on just one prediction? 

And people in denial are FULL of excuses.. Oh, the injuries.... Oh, the injuries... 

I'm surprised that drum isn't broke yet. You had a full staff against App State and you had to go into overtime to come up with a lucky play to win. Fact!

The Vols were overrated and imploded like they do every year.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 27, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> They are better than what you want to give them credit for.  Besides,  yall struggled with Nichols St dude.
> 
> Scott Satterfield is a pretty good coach,  you will soon find out



Dawg to the bone here, and I gotta say after that Nichols St. game I assume NOTHING.   That Kirby and Chaney did NOT impress against inferior opponents could very well be the best summation of last year.  They are gonna have to prove they can do better before I buy in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

dods win it all. ~ elfiiiiii and slayer.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dods win it all. ~ elfiiiiii and slayer.



Leave me out of this.


----------



## Vintage Racer (Mar 29, 2017)

I think 6-6 is doable.

I also think Kirby Smart is not the right coach for Georgia, and we certainly need a new Athletic Director (Greg McGarity needs to go back to the Gators).


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2017)

Vintage Racer said:


> I think 6-6 is doable.
> 
> I also think Kirby Smart is not the right coach for Georgia, and we certainly need a new Athletic Director (Greg McGarity needs to go back to the Gators).



Don't know about CKS yet but McGarity should have been long gone years ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2017)

^^ This.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2017)

Vintage Racer said:


> I think 6-6 is doable.
> 
> I also think Kirby Smart is not the right coach for Georgia, and we certainly need a new Athletic Director (Greg McGarity needs to go back to the Gators).



If Smart is not the right coach, at least the cupboard will be full when he is shown the door. The man is a recruiting machine!  McGarity never should have been hired!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Smart is not the right coach, at least the cupboard will be full when he is shown the door. The man is a recruiting machine!  McGarity never should have been hired!



Not necessarily.  If he doesn't start producing wins, it won't be long until the recruits aren't gonna buy in to him or his program.  See Butch Jones.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 30, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Not necessarily.  If he doesn't start producing wins, it won't be long until the recruits aren't gonna buy in to him or his program.  See Butch Jones.



Impossible. Bucknasty says UT is loaded to the gills with 5*'s. They're all just hurt right now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Impossible. Bucknasty says UT is loaded to the gills with 5*'s. They're all just hurt right now.



And star ratings mean NOTHING! And that is why they went after 23 3* players in the last class..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

riprap said:


> 11-1.





brownceluse said:


> Just win!





Lots of Haters in this thread too.. 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

go dogs and bama


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs and bama



Naaaaah, just GO DOGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

As it turns out 6 thug was pretty close to being right. I wasn't even in the ballpark.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> As it turns out 6 thug was pretty close to being right. I wasn't even in the ballpark.



He was taking my lead..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was taking my lead..



Lets see how long his sig line lasts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Went exactly like I thought it would.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Went exactly like I thought it would.



Same here Bo$$. My prediction: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10841740&postcount=48

In all honesty it didn't go EXACTLY like I thought. I thought we would beat the barners and play the bammers in the SECCG but e ended up in the same spot.


----------



## antharper (Jan 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pretty much this.  You can't make it through the SEC with no o line.  That's not a fresh, sophomore position. It's one the requires great strength, technique, discipline, smarts and sound fundamentals. Unless you've got Berry Sanders,  it's going to be hard to run. They can't buy the qb much time and you can't  throw the defense off balance because you can't really get either the run,  or pass game going. I know Appy has a lot of upper classmen that will be gone,  but that still a game I wouldn't guarantee a win. 6 win minimum.  8 possibly 9 being the ceiling.  The god news is,  in 2-3 years your o line should be good with all the experience. We SHOULD reap those rewards this season. The past 8 years or so,  5-6 was spent like this.  If not for Dobbs, it would have been worse.  Worley got ate alive



All I can say is ....LOL.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

antharper said:


> All I can say is ....LOL.....



He gets that a lot!


----------



## DannyW (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lots of Haters in this thread too..



Yeah, I agree...one in particular. But they won't recognize themselves as a "hater".

Hopefully Georgia brings home their first National Championship in 37 years. I will be glued to the TV next Monday night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Yeah, I agree...one in particular. But they won't recognize themselves as a "hater".
> 
> Hopefully Georgia brings home their first National Championship in 37 years. I will be glued to the TV next Monday night.



When people bring up the rants of other folks for their amusement, some like to call them haters.. Those are also the same ones that yell "bragging" when it's merely a "fact"..


----------

